# Villager Pictures - How Long To Obtain?



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2020)

How long does it take to reach a high enough friendship level to get a villager's picture?


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 27, 2020)

It took a long time of giving bob lots of stuff and rare bugs for him to finally give me his picture 
They will always give you it in exchange for a gift so make sure you gift them everyday if you can and you should get it eventually.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> It took a long time of giving bob lots of stuff and rare bugs for him to finally give me his picture
> They will always give you it in exchange for a gift so make sure you gift them everyday if you can and you should get it eventually.



Thanks. Hoping to get Mitzi's soon. I've been gifting to her more often than the others. She's been in my town for a little under 3 weeks, so I'm not sure if there is a time requirement I need to reach or not.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 27, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Thanks. Hoping to get Mitzi's soon. I've been gifting to her more often than the others. She's been in my town for a little under 3 weeks, so I'm not sure if there is a time requirement I need to reach or not.


I’m not sure either! I was super surprised when he just gave it to me lmao 
Hope you get her pic soon ^^


----------



## Succulent (Apr 27, 2020)

I've been giving my two starter Villagers gifts since I was first able too (so.. a few days after the games release) and I have yet to get a picture. ^^'
So good luck!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 27, 2020)

I needa up my gifting/favor game LOL need these pics! I'll be making a little art gallery of all my sweets haha!


----------



## KYMoose (Apr 27, 2020)

I have received 3 different villager pictures so far. It seems to take me about 2 weeks to receive one. I’m giving gifts everyday, and I’m writing them letters every other day. 

It also helps to talk to them at least 3 times in a row every time you talk to them. This gives a much higher chance of triggering a quest for them in my experience.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 27, 2020)

I got Phoebe's photo from giving her a gift on her birthday (April 22). she was one of my starters so I had her for a while


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 27, 2020)

I've gotten five villager photos and it's been about ~4 weeks for all of them basically so far, I gift things to them everyday and do favors sporadically.


----------



## kasane (Apr 27, 2020)

is there a guide for what to do to increase your friendship faster? i went into it blind and i also didn't pay as much attention so i just gifted the villagers a non-native fruit and i get either bells or clothing in return


----------



## thundershot (Apr 27, 2020)

I give them gifts every day. I wrap the gifts. I talk to them. I do whatever task they ask if me. I write letters (with wrapped gift attached) for a while until it became tedious. No pics yet. Which is frustrating because that’s my long term goal in the game... get their pic and let them move on. Rinse. Repeat. How many times do you talk to them before they get annoyed and have the cloud above their head?


----------



## astoria (Apr 27, 2020)

Is the picture they give you different from when you invite them to Harvey’s island and get the pictures in nook shopping?


----------



## thundershot (Apr 27, 2020)

astoria said:


> Is the picture they give you different from when you invite them to Harvey’s island and get the pictures in nook shopping?



Framed picture not a poster but same image.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 27, 2020)

Can you just give them loads of fruit or something? I dont want them cluttering their houses with bugs or fish lol


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Can you just give them loads of fruit or something? I dont want them cluttering their houses with bugs or fish lol


Yea I'm the same way, I don't want to ruin their houses


----------



## niko2 (Apr 27, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Can you just give them loads of fruit or something? I dont want them cluttering their houses with bugs or fish lol


I'm giving them a lot of foreign fruit and clothes, but I only started to give gifts everyday only a week ago or so. No pictures yet.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 27, 2020)

Does TT-ing reset the friendship? I’ve been doing so for a few days to speed up hybrid flower breeding. I gift the villagers everyday, but not getting anything, not even from the starters.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Does TT-ing reset the friendship? I’ve been doing so for a few days to speed up hybrid flower breeding. I gift the villagers everyday, but not getting anything, not even from the starters.



I can't speak for TT'ing backwards, but as long as you don't jump more than 1 day forward you'll be fine. The game has no way to detect forward time travel. It just syncs the game to the system clock, and starts a new day at 5am. Jumping more than 1 day ahead would probably be the same as ignoring them for a day. Not good. At least not sustainable.




kasane said:


> is there a guide for what to do to increase your friendship faster? i went into it blind and i also didn't pay as much attention so i just gifted the villagers a non-native fruit and i get either bells or clothing in return



I assume


Send them 1 letter a day (With a gift for bonus points)
Gift them 1 item a day (Bonus points for a gift they like)
Talk to them 3+ times a day (throughout the day)
Visit them when they are home.
Give them medicine when they are sick
Visit them on their birthday 
Get them a birthday gift. (Bonus points if it's something they like)


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 27, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I can't speak for TT'ing backwards, but as long as you don't jump more than 1 day forward you'll be fine. The game has no way to detect forward time travel. It just syncs the game to the system clock, and starts a new day at 5am. Jumping more than 1 day ahead would probably be the same as ignoring them for a day. Not good. At least not sustainable.



Yeah, I only go forward one day at a time to prevent that. So hopefully it's not TT-ing backwards to current day hindering getting their framed photos. I do gift them again when I TT back to current day, if that helps any. Wish we knew the mechanics behind friendship better though.


----------



## Saga (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm also curious to know whether foreign fruit counts as a good gift.

Also, when you guys write your villagers letters, do you write long letters, or just short ones? I used to write long letters pretty much every day in WW and NL, but this time typing is so painfully slow that I've hardly written any letters at all. I'm wondering if I can get away with just writing one line...


----------



## solace (Apr 27, 2020)

Saga said:


> I'm also curious to know whether foreign fruit counts as a good gift.
> 
> Also, when you guys write your villagers letters, do you write long letters, or just short ones? I used to write long letters pretty much every day in WW and NL, but this time typing is so painfully slow that I've hardly written any letters at all. I'm wondering if I can get away with just writing one line...


I hook my Switch up to my PC and use a keyboard. I can write a long/complete letter in like 20 secs. It's the most functional thing for this game!


----------



## Veestah (Apr 27, 2020)

solace said:


> I hook my Switch up to my PC and use a keyboard. I can write a long/complete letter in like 20 secs. It's the most functional thing for this game!


How do you do that?  Can it be done on a Lite?


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 27, 2020)

I got Filberts a week ago or something after he asked for a long locust. He just moved out of my town so I'm glad I at least got his little picture  haven't gotten anyone else's yet.


----------



## solace (Apr 27, 2020)

No clue on lite. What you do is plug the Switch into the monitor via HDMI (the one that came with the unit). For the keyboard, use a USB plug and link into the dock.


----------



## raqball (Apr 27, 2020)

Little adorable Lily gave me her picture today.. She is such a little sweetheart!

So far hers is the only one I've gotten...


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2020)

Saga said:


> I'm also curious to know whether foreign fruit counts as a good gift.
> 
> Also, when you guys write your villagers letters, do you write long letters, or just short ones? I used to write long letters pretty much every day in WW and NL, but this time typing is so painfully slow that I've hardly written any letters at all. I'm wondering if I can get away with just writing one line...



I plug a keyboard into my Switch since I play docked at my desk, I can type a maxed out letter as fast as I can think of the words to say.

While I do write coherent letters, I assume the villagers aren't using special AI to detect gibberish. So you can probably get away with spamming characters into a letter to send them.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 12, 2021)

i've been giving them wrapped 3 stack of coconuts, recently... but no photos yet...
only clothes... :3

maybe i should think about giving every day...


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 12, 2021)

took me a few weeks to get cranston’s and another few weeks for me to get raymond’s. good luck!


----------



## CylieDanny (Apr 12, 2021)

If you craft your villager items from scratch, it gives you more points then a bought item. Just requires materials, and patience. Also wrapping up gifts gives you extra points, so try to always wrap things

Villagers will also very rarely dislike your gift, so don't be afraid. 

But truthfully, getting a photo of your villager is the best achievement, at least in my opinion. But im also very close, and love my villagers alot. Its a symbolism of ultimate friendship after all.

I also reccomend focusing only on one villager at a time. But make sure you talk to you the others everyday! Gifting the others fruit is a good idea, or flowers

I currently.only have four, and two of villagers who moved away

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2021



Saga said:


> I'm also curious to know whether foreign fruit counts as a good gift.
> 
> Also, when you guys write your villagers letters, do you write long letters, or just short ones? I used to write long letters pretty much every day in WW and NL, but this time typing is so painfully slow that I've hardly written any letters at all. I'm wondering if I can get away with just writing one line...


Really random ones, one time I did song lyrics. Still loved it


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 12, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Does TT-ing reset the friendship? I’ve been doing so for a few days to speed up hybrid flower breeding. I gift the villagers everyday, but not getting anything, not even from the starters.



time traveling does not effect friendship.Very few things cause friendship to go down - only hitting them a lot until they get mad (sad) or in very specific instances failing at favors - not agreeing to catch a fish and not doing or not returning a lost item you find, but I think not delivering a gift does.

not talking to them for any amount of time will not effect the friendship level, whether it is a day or a year, so far one traveling should be fine.




JKDOS said:


> I can't speak for TT'ing backwards, but as long as you don't jump more than 1 day forward you'll be fine. The game has no way to detect forward time travel. It just syncs the game to the system clock, and starts a new day at 5am. Jumping more than 1 day ahead would probably be the same as ignoring them for a day. Not good. At least not sustainable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did they change the letter mechanic, because though it said in the guide that letter writing helped with friendship data mining revealed that it gave 0 friendship points. It was unclear if this was a mistake or not,  but as far as I know it has not been corrected.

ignoring a villager never causes the friendship level to drop, even though they will eventually comment on it.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2021



CylieDanny said:


> If you craft your villager items from scratch, it gives you more points then a bought item. Just requires materials, and patience. Also wrapping up gifts gives you extra points, so try to always wrap things
> 
> Villagers will also very rarely dislike your gift, so don't be afraid.
> 
> ...



curious, but where did the information on crafting an item being worth more come from?  I have never seen it stated or verified anywhere else, but I don’t know it all.

I know for birthdays the previous guides found that a gift of 3 wrapped coconuts would maximize the friendship points you got for the gift.

For those who care about the villager being original, remember that any crafted item given to them would technically make them ‘unoriginal’ because even wall furniture fills one of the limited spots in their inventory.

I personally do not care about them being original, but I know some people do, especially when trading villagers, because people want them unfitted.

——

the easiest method for getting a picture is to gift wrapped foreign fruit (at least 2), coconuts (at least 3), or you can gift fossils, gold nuggets, giant clams and other material worth at least 750 bells.

they will not display crafting materials.

there is know bonus for the gift being worth more than 750 bells, so giving a wrapped stack 10 foreign fruit will be the same as giving 2.

by gifting this way everyday, starting from when the villager moves in (takes 2-3 days to reach the ability to gift) I find I receive the picture in about 1 month. Due to the randomness factor (it is about a 10% chance once you are at a high enough friend level) it can take a little more or a little less (some people say a lot more, maybe I have been very lucky) but one month is a good rule of thumb.

After you receive the first gift they must give you 64 gifts (can be part of exchange or by mail - from them not to them) before they will have the chance of giving you their photo again.


----------



## LeenaM (Apr 13, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Send them 1 letter a day (With a gift for bonus points)
> Gift them 1 item a day (Bonus points for a gift they like)
> Talk to them 3+ times a day (throughout the day)
> Visit them when they are home.
> ...





Saga said:


> I'm also curious to know whether foreign fruit counts as a good gift.
> 
> Also, when you guys write your villagers letters, do you write long letters, or just short ones? I used to write long letters pretty much every day in WW and NL, but this time typing is so painfully slow that I've hardly written any letters at all. I'm wondering if I can get away with just writing one line...


There is this useful handbook that explains how the friendship mecanic works and how you can increase friendship: https://yuexr.github.io/acnh/friendship.html

Sadly it seems writing letters does not make a difference, no matter the length.

Foreign fruits are a good gift, how good a gift is depends on the price. You want to aim for something with a price over 750 to get the maximum friendship points. Foreign fruits sell for 500 (I think) so you have to stack 2 of them and wrap them up. This way you can gift them 2 fruits at once making the value in bells go up, and you get an extra point for using wrapping paper. This is a good method if you don't want to change your villager by giving them clothes/furniture.

It's the method I've been using semi-regularly for the past three weeks, and I just got my first two photos! (although it was with villagers I had for a while).


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 13, 2021)

LeenaM said:


> Foreign fruits are a good gift, how good a gift is depends on the price. You want to aim for something with a price over 750 to get the maximum friendship points. Foreign fruits sell for 500 (I think) so you have to stack 2 of them and wrap them up. This way you can gift them 2 fruits at once making the value in bells go up, and you get an extra point for using wrapping paper. This is a good method if you don't want to change your villager by giving them clothes/furniture.
> 
> It's the method I've been using semi-regularly for the past three weeks, and I just got my first two photos! (although it was with villagers I had for a while).



foreign fruits i have are peaches, pears, cherries & oranges :3     but i've been giving them wrapped 3 stacks of coconuts...


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> foreign fruits i have are peaches, pears, cherries & oranges :3     but i've been giving them wrapped 3 stacks of coconuts...



that also works! You just give them three instead because they sell for 250 and not 500 each. But that way the sell value of what you gift them still works out, so you will be able to get their photos this way just as well as with foreign fruit - you can also wrap 3 bamboo shoots or three pumpkins and get photos that way.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2021)

From my experience it takes like about 20 days to get the photo or longer depending on how long the villager has been living on your island and how much you have talked to them so far.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 13, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> that also works! You just give them three instead because they sell for 250 and not 500 each. But that way the sell value of what you gift them still works out, so you will be able to get their photos this way just as well as with foreign fruit - you can also wrap 3 bamboo shoots or three pumpkins and get photos that way.



great ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> great ^^


Also try and give them wrapped up Iron Wall Lamps. I've done this several times and it works. Last month I managed to get Audie and Judy's Photos.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 13, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Also try and give them wrapped up Iron Wall Lamps. I've done this several times and it works. Last month I managed to get Audie and Judy's Photos.



hmm.... i'll try that :3  i have the diy after all :3

that don't seem to have lights in their houses, after all...  ... actually, i'm gonna check if they have lights...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> hmm.... i'll try that :3  i have the diy after all :3
> 
> that don't seem to have lights in their houses, after all...  ... actually, i'm gonna check if they have lights...


Don't worry. The Iron Wall Lamps are a "wall item" so it won't interfere with the villagers interior. They don't ever put wall items in their homes.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 13, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Don't worry. The Iron Wall Lamps are a "wall item" so it won't interfere with the villagers interior. They don't ever put wall items in their homes.



okay :3 

thanks :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 13, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Don't worry. The Iron Wall Lamps are a "wall item" so it won't interfere with the villagers interior. They don't ever put wall items in their homes.



i wonder if i can keep it up for everyone till i get their photos...  

i mean, it kinda goes through a lot of materials... 4 iron nuggets & 2 clay...
alright, maybe it's not alot... but if you have to gather them up everyday, it's alot... 


but, ketchup & biff down today, them & the rest everyday to go...


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 13, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Don't worry. The Iron Wall Lamps are a "wall item" so it won't interfere with the villagers interior. They don't ever put wall items in their homes.


(and @bestfriendsally )

Wall items are _not_ safe. While villagers will not display the Iron Wall Lamps, the lamps will be added to the villagers' inventories which impacts what they display around their houses. It's possible to overwrite their default furniture and have them start removing things from their houses by gifting them too many wall items. If you want to keep them as original as possible, stick to fruits and crafting materials.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 14, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> (and @bestfriendsally )
> 
> Wall items are _not_ safe. While villagers will not display the Iron Wall Lamps, the lamps will be added to the villagers' inventories which impacts what they display around their houses. It's possible to overwrite their default furniture and have them start removing things from their houses by gifting them too many wall items. If you want to keep them as original as possible, stick to fruits and crafting materials.



oh.. okay...

i'll do cherries, peaches, pears & oranges, then... :3    so it's still wrapping 3 cherries, peaches, pears or oranges, right? 


i've only given a iron wall lamp to ketchup & biff so far...


i'll do something else with the iron wall lamps that i've crafted, then.... just means, i've wasted the clay i gathered... probably...


----------



## Slothicans (Apr 14, 2021)

.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 14, 2021)

Slothicans said:


> You only need to wrap 2 non-native fruit. You can also gift coconuts and pumpkins, but they require 3 pieces.



ohh... okay :3

thankyou :3


i've still got multiple coconuts of 3 wrapped in pink wrapping paper, that i was gonna give marina each day, laying in my basement...


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 14, 2021)

I've been gifting 2-wrapped foreign fruits this year, and it seems to take as little as a few weeks if you're lucky.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 19, 2021)

why the heck does it take so long?!

i think i'll stick to giving julian, bubbles, biff & mira coconuts for now, to get their photos, as i can try to get the other villagers photos whenever..


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 19, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> why the heck does it take so long?!


Villagers start with 25 friendship points, and you need to get them to 150 in order to have a chance to receive their photos. They're not intended to be easy to get. Some villagers are just more stubborn than others.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 19, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> Villagers start with 25 friendship points, and you need to get them to 150 in order to have a chance to receive their photos. They're not intended to be easy to get. Some villagers are just more stubborn than others.



it'll take me a while, then, before i can move in pashmina, marshal, lobo & rudy/kid cat....
i want biff, bubbles, julian & mira's photos first...


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 19, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> it'll take me a while, then, before i can move in pashmina, marshal, lobo & rudy/kid cat....
> i want biff, bubbles, julian & mira's photos first...


Just keep talking to them and giving them gifts every day. If all you want is photos and you don't care about them being original, you can do jobs for them like catching fish, or buying things from them, or selling them things from your inventory that they want.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 19, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> Just keep talking to them and giving them gifts every day. If all you want is photos and you don't care about them being original, you can do jobs for them like catching fish, or buying things from them, or selling them things from your inventory that they want.



they haven't been asking me to do certain things for them, recently  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yeah... mira & jakey both asked me for my fortune-cookie cart... & i'm selling that... i need it...

i've been buying something from poppy & sally... i bought a floor light from poppy yesterday :3


----------



## buny (Apr 19, 2021)

i started getting villager pictures with this method lately: 1. talk to them 3-4 times daily, 2. gift them 3 wrapped pumpkins daily


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 19, 2021)

buny said:


> i started getting villager pictures with this method lately: 1. talk to them 3-4 times daily, 2. gift them 3 wrapped pumpkins daily



hmm... maybe i should try that, too then.. talking to them first... although, i do that a couple of times :3
& i have pumpkins growing currently :>

i'm gonna start giving them pumpkins tomorrow :3


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 19, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> hmm... maybe i should try that, too then.. talking to them first... although, i do that a couple of times :3
> & i have pumpkins growing currently :>
> 
> i'm gonna start giving them pumpkins tomorrow :3



the type of gift doesn’t matter (except in terms of superstition, which can matter a lot ) so you do not have to give them the same thing everyday, as long as you give them the right value of stuff - three pumpkins and three coconuts should work exactly the same so give whatever is easier. 

For villagers who are brand new it takes pretty much a month minimum, if you are gifting everyday, so I don’t think it sounds like you need to worry yet. Since your villager have some amount of established relationship with you already it may take less time, but I think it would be safe to assume you will be gifting daily for about a month.

if any of your villagers ask to set a secret greeting, that means they are at the correct friendship level to gift you a photo. They do not always set the greeting before you get the photo, but it is a good way to know what level they are at when you are feeling impatient.

this guide has some information on friendship mechanics, but please note that is has not been updated since august, and the gifting mechanics have changed since then (as described in this thread). But it is still useful in terms of understanding the friendship levels and how they work.






						Ultimate Friendship Handbook
					






					yuexr.github.io
				




(Sorry if this was already linked previously)

Again, it sounds like you are not doing anything wrong. It just takes time and patience (which can be frustrating, I know)


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 19, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> the type of gift doesn’t matter (except in terms of superstition, which can matter a lot ) so you do not have to give them the same thing everyday, as long as you give them the right value of stuff - three pumpkins and three coconuts should work exactly the same so give whatever is easier.
> 
> For villagers who are brand new it takes pretty much a month minimum, if you are gifting everyday, so I don’t think it sounds like you need to worry yet. Since your villager have some amount of established relationship with you already it may take less time, but I think it would be safe to assume you will be gifting daily for about a month.
> 
> ...



well, mira & jakey seems to have gotten to the point where they ask for stuff in my pockets... in my case, it was my recently got  fortune-cookie cart... well, i say no to that :>


& yeah, i've been gifting them coconuts every day :3... well, pears, cherries & peaches too, previously :>



WaileaNoRei said:


> if any of your villagers ask to set a secret greeting, that means they are at the correct friendship level to gift you a photo. They do not always set the greeting before you get the photo, but it is a good way to know what level they are at when you are feeling impatient.



ah! i see :3  so i have to look out for that :>

thankyou :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 19, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> the type of gift doesn’t matter (except in terms of superstition, which can matter a lot ) so you do not have to give them the same thing everyday, as long as you give them the right value of stuff - three pumpkins and three coconuts should work exactly the same so give whatever is easier.



i was actually thinking about giving biff my baseball cap that marina gave me... i'm sure she won't mind :3

& bubbles just asked me to do something for her :3


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 20, 2021)

I’ve gotten all of my dream villagers’ pictures. I basically just wrapped items worth more than 10k bells and gifted them to each villager. Within a week or two, I’ve had everyone’s pictures. You can do this if you don’t mind the interior of their houses looking crazy.


----------



## Bobbo (Apr 21, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i was actually thinking about giving biff my baseball cap that marina gave me.


I wonder if I gave villagers items from Labelle when she does her visits what would happen.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 21, 2021)

Bobbo said:


> I wonder if I gave villagers items from Labelle when she does her visits what would happen.



i don't know what would happen... hmmm...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

can i give blanche a bamboo sphere, either wrapped or unwrapped? would that get me closer to getting her photo?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> can i give blanche a bamboo sphere, either wrapped or unwrapped? would that get me closer to getting her photo?



it will in the sense that you get the ‘friend points’ for giving her a gift, especially wrapped ( i am not sure how much the wrapping matters for non birthday gifts or stacked items you want to give together)

you can’t get a photo in return for giving her the sphere itself is all (because it sells for 480 bells).

But if you want to give one to her I would give it! I love gifting my villagers little things like that. And it will still contribute to building your friendship with her and building toward getting a picture in the long run that way.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> it will in the sense that you get the ‘friend points’ for giving her a gift, especially wrapped ( i am not sure how much the wrapping matters for non birthday gifts or stacked items you want to give together)
> 
> you can’t get a photo in return for giving her the sphere itself is all (because it sells for 480 bells).
> 
> But if you want to give one to her I would give it! I love gifting my villagers little things like that. And it will still contribute to building your friendship with her and building toward getting a picture in the long run that way.



yay! ^^  then i'll give it to her :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> it will in the sense that you get the ‘friend points’ for giving her a gift, especially wrapped ( i am not sure how much the wrapping matters for non birthday gifts or stacked items you want to give together)
> 
> you can’t get a photo in return for giving her the sphere itself is all (because it sells for 480 bells).
> 
> But if you want to give one to her I would give it! I love gifting my villagers little things like that. And it will still contribute to building your friendship with her and building toward getting a picture in the long run that way.



but the villagers i really want to get photos fast for are: mira, biff, bubbles & julian :>   what could i give them, besides coconuts & pumpkins, i wonder? 

mira, biff & julian are already in the zone where they're asking me for things from my pockets.... bubbles too, i think... but i'm not sure...


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> but the villagers i really want to get photos fast for are: mira, biff, bubbles & julian :>   what could i give them, besides coconuts & pumpkins, i wonder?
> 
> mira, biff & julian are already in the zone where they're asking me for things from my pockets.... bubbles too, i think... but i'm not sure...



that means you are probably getting up there in friendship level. When they run up to you to sell you stuff I think that means they are at the highest level. I have also heard that getting a higher amount of wallpaper/ flooring indicates higher friendship level. If they set a special greeting it also means they are the right level

unfortunately there is not gift to speed up how fast you get photos, apart from giving them the right gifts everyday, which you are doing, unless you time travel. It usually takes about a month, so I think you are doing it right, the last stretch of time can just feel really long, especially when you are ready to start cycling villagers!

I think you are on the right track! good luck!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> that means you are probably getting up there in friendship level. When they run up to you to sell you stuff I think that means they are at the highest level. I have also heard that getting a higher amount of wallpaper/ flooring indicates higher friendship level. If they set a special greeting it also means they are the right level
> 
> unfortunately there is not gift to speed up how fast you get photos, apart from giving them the right gifts everyday, which you are doing, unless you time travel. It usually takes about a month, so I think you are doing it right, the last stretch of time can just feel really long, especially when you are ready to start cycling villagers!
> 
> I think you are on the right track! good luck!



they've given me wallpaper/flooring during this time, before...

they've not been wanting to set a special greeting yet...

& i've time-traveled only once... back on ... 4th of april, i think it was.. since then, i haven't been...


sally gave me a red-brick flooring just now :3


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> but the villagers i really want to get photos fast for are: mira, biff, bubbles & julian :>   what could i give them, besides coconuts & pumpkins, i wonder?
> 
> mira, biff & julian are already in the zone where they're asking me for things from my pockets.... bubbles too, i think... but i'm not sure...


If you reeeeeally want the photos, have you considered cheating?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

Moritz said:


> If you reeeeeally want the photos, have you considered cheating?



no, i'm not cheating...  when you say 'cheating', you mean trade?


*WaileaNoRei said that i'm on the right track to getting whichever villager's photo :>*


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> no, i'm not cheating...
> 
> *WaileaNoRei said that i'm on the right track to getting them :>*


I didnt mean cheating cheating 
Just that it takes around 2 - 3 weeks of gifting them the max gift to get them into range to get their photos 
Then once you're in it, you can just gift them, then turn the game straight off if you didn't get their photo and try again.

Its not how I normally play but it's it's great way to do it for the more stubborn villagers.
Like becky took me 3 months to give it to me. Other villagers less than 3 week.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I didnt mean cheating cheating
> Just that it takes around 2 - 3 weeks of gifting them the max gift to get them into range to get their photos
> Then once you're in it, you can just gift them, then turn the game straight off if you didn't get their photo and try again.
> 
> ...



oh, that's what you meant...

nah, i'm fine doing it normally :3

thanks, though :>


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> oh, that's what you meant...
> 
> nah, i'm fine doing it normally :3
> 
> thanks, though :>


Thats completely fair and I'm there with you 
Just don't forget it exists if you ever want to replace one of them! Haha


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Thats completely fair and I'm there with you
> Just don't forget it exists if you ever want to replace one of them! Haha



replace mira & the other 3, you mean? that's what i'm trying to do... by getting their photos first


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> oh, that's what you meant...
> 
> nah, i'm fine doing it normally :3



you are on the right track! Though if it gets to be another month from now and still no photos, then I would probably get pretty impatient and try some tricks but hopefully it won’t come to that! I think you will be able to get photos in not too much longer! 

but I do appreciate the outside the box thinking @Moritz


----------



## Aaryana (Apr 25, 2021)

Maybe a dumb question but how do you know if you are in the range? Is it just based on their interactions? Or is there a way to verify or double check it?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 25, 2021)

Aaryana said:


> Maybe a dumb question but how do you know if you are in the range? Is it just based on their interactions? Or is there a way to verify or double check it?


There’s no way to see the exact point you are at, but there are different interactions that unlock at each stage. The photo gifting stage is the same one as when they ask you to choose a secret greeting. Due to rng you are often on that stage for a while before you get the request to change secret greeting, but if you do get that request it means for sure you are able to receive a photo.

If they run up to you to buy items, that is an even higher level (and a photo is possible), and if you change their catchphrase for the first time, that is unlocked on the level before (and a photo may not yet be possible).

I linked a friendship guide above in the thread that has some useful (though not recently updated and information on what gifts you can give is out of date) information. I don’t want to link it too much and seem like I am spamming. I did not create the guide but from what I can tell it seems pretty accurate.

but basically - you can’t know exactly, but from the kinds of interactions you can get a good idea, especially if they set a secret greeting with you.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

This. I'd say, without time traveling, about 3-4 weeks. Shari gave me her photo in 5 weeks, but I think it has to do with the personality. As, Bones gave me his pic in 3 weeks, and Ken, also did. What I did was gift them every day, send them mail, and help with requests. Maybe doing those things will help you get those pics. Good luck!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 25, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> no, i'm not cheating...  when you say 'cheating', you mean trade?



You could gift them and restart your game if they don't give you their photo, or TT to the next day and repeat.


----------



## Aaryana (Apr 25, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> There’s no way to see the exact point you are at, but there are different interactions that unlock at each stage. The photo gifting stage is the same one as when they ask you to choose a secret greeting. Due to rng you are often on that stage for a while before you get the request to change secret greeting, but if you do get that request it means for sure you are able to receive a photo.
> 
> If they run up to you to buy items, that is an even higher level (and a photo is possible), and if you change their catchphrase for the first time, that is unlocked on the level before (and a photo may not yet be possible).
> 
> ...



Thanks. That's what I suspected. I've been waiting on Bones to give up the photo for months. He's asked me to buy things from him numerous times. He has a special nickname for me and asked me to change greetings and catchphrase. But he still won't give up the photo! Little stinker. I love him though and will never move him out. I just wish he'd give me his photo! I got him and Pekoe very early in my island (maybe starters can't remember for sure). Once I started doing the wrapped pumpkins, Pekoe gave me her photo in just a few days. Bones is stubborn.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 25, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> you are on the right track! Though if it gets to be another month from now and still no photos, then I would probably get pretty impatient and try some tricks but hopefully it won’t come to that! I think you will be able to get photos in not too much longer!
> 
> but I do appreciate the outside the box thinking @Moritz



i just saw biff with a thought bubble... & then he's asking me about having a good buddy secret greeting    that must mean i'm getting closer to his photo :>














any ideas? cause i have no clue... it's the first time this has happened to me on this game...


well.. i can't ask for it to be konnichiwa... cause i actually thought about giving that to blanche.. as she's surrounded by japanese things :>

___________________
edit at 6:55 pm: i think i've found one that's good for biff to say as a greeting:  How's it hangin'?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 25, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i just saw biff with a thought bubble... & then he's asking me about having a good buddy secret greeting    that must mean i'm getting closer to his photo :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I couldn’t offer my advice. I was out for a walk. I’m not creative when it comes to those anyway. and I usually do one of three routes : for jock villagers and workout/ muscle pun, a species related pun, or a quote that amuses me in the moment.

you get a chance to change it again if you don’t like it down the road so there’s no pressure!

what you chose works great!

and hurray, that means your friendship with biff is high enough that you could get a picture any day now! (it’s up to that fickle rng fate now! )


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Apr 25, 2021)

I Tend to gift my villagers every day or every other day. Either clothes in their style or furniture. In a bout a month or 3 weeks  I get a pic. But I've had Chief since new years eve and have yet to get a pic ;(


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 25, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Sorry I couldn’t offer my advice. I was out for a walk. I’m not creative when it comes to those anyway. and I usually do one of three routes : for jock villagers and workout/ muscle pun, a species related pun, or a quote that amuses me in the moment.
> 
> you get a chance to change it again if you don’t like it down the road so there’s no pressure!
> 
> ...



i found this site & that's where i got it from :3 - https://nintendowire.com/guides/animal-crossing-new-horizons/villager-greeting-ideas/?


__________________________________
yay!! ^^   he's been with me from day one, after all ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 27, 2021)

look!!! look!!!  



at 4:25 pm, i talked to blanche























to think she'd  be the first one to give me her photo ... & i'm not even moving her out at all 


i'm only kept giving her coconuts & pumpkins...
i gave her a bamboo wall decoration yesterday :3


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 27, 2021)

Ok I didn't read literally every post on this thread (probably about half, the first 2 pages and the last page and a half) BUT I'm seeing a lot of weird advice. I've been able to get 32 villager's photos and I didn't really start trying to do this til December. My method is to give a gift every single day, make sure you've wrapped it and make sure it is:

1) expensive- like laptops, desktop computer, ring, or the aluminum briefcase or a grand piano
2) from a not current season/holiday so "rare"
3) 10 fruit (wrapped and best if it isn't your native).

It doesn't really matter what you give them, you just need to give them something in that range. It will take about 2-3 weeks for the villager to give you their photo. Anyways, I also give them music pretty often (especially when I start to run low on bells and don't have time to look for good turnip prices on my second island- yes I am that annoying person who has a second switch, but I live in a rural area with bad internet so online play isn't really a great option for me).

Now, honestly, I am not too concerned about messing up their house because now I just have this weird goal of getting all the photos so I also move villagers out after I get theirs (my second island has all my favorites, which change as I get to "meet" new ones that aren't as popular- like Roscoe is my number one bud now, he's the coolest and I'd never have invited him if I hadn't been doing this weird project. Anyhoo that's my 2 cents. Expensive items work best- every.single.day. Clothing items seem to count for the least (even when it is something that villager loves) so I rarely gift those/just sell extras I get back. Hope this helps anyone who is trying to figure this out!


**For future readers I believe I came to my theory based off a Nintendo article. I don't do the mail every day but I do send more expensive gifts. Might not do anything and just be wasteful but in my experience it works. This is not meant to say that anything else is wrong and this will def mess up the villagers homes.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 27, 2021)

thehikingsociologist said:


> Ok I didn't read literally every post on this thread (probably about half, the first 2 pages and the last page and a half) BUT I'm seeing a lot of weird advice. I've been able to get 32 villager's photos and I didn't really start trying to do this til December. My method is to give a gift every single day, make sure you've wrapped it and make sure it is:
> 
> 1) expensive- like laptops, desktop computer, ring, or the aluminum briefcase or a grand piano
> 2) from a not current season/holiday so "rare"
> ...



as long as the item sells for 750 bells or more and the villager is a level 5 friendship or higher you have a chance of receiving a photo. Most clothing sells for less (it being in the villagers’s favored style just increases the odds of them wearing it as far as I understand).

beyond the minimum sell value there is no boost in giving more expensive items, that’s why you see the calculations in the thread of three wrapped coconuts/ pumpkins vs. 2 wrapped foreign fruits, etc. - just conserving resources.

about a month is the average timeline (w/o time travel) for those not currently cursed by rng. I think the exact time it takes to maximize friendship has been datamined/ researched, but I don’t have it in front of me.

nothing wrong with your methods of course, some people just seek out the most efficient (and non-house effecting) tricks.


----------



## Darth Savage (Apr 27, 2021)

KYMoose said:


> It also helps to talk to them at least 3 times in a row every time you talk to them. This gives a much higher chance of triggering a quest for them in my experience.




Thanks, will have to try that , I normally just talk to them once then walk away.


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 27, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> as long as the item sells for 750 bells or more and the villager is a level 5 friendship or higher you have a chance of receiving a photo. Most clothing sells for less (it being in the villagers’s favored style just increases the odds of them wearing it as far as I understand).
> 
> beyond the minimum sell value there is no boost in giving more expensive items, that’s why you see the calculations in the thread of three wrapped coconuts/ pumpkins vs. 2 wrapped foreign fruits, etc. - just conserving resources.
> 
> ...



Yea, I wasn't saying that what many of you are doing is wrong, I was just sharing a method that I'm using- that is working consistently regardless of villager personality type (people kept mentioning stubborn villagers) and that people who don't mind the homes being a mess can use. While I understand that the algorithm gives you a chance of getting a photo as long as the item is at least 750, there is an increase in the probability (and I have no idea what that is) when you give more expensive items (the algorithm in the game generates a different reaction and results in a faster increase in friendship level and chance of getting a photo is therefore moved up). I read an article about it way back in December but didn't save it. I know I am new to this forum so I don't have "cred" but I think I would be disingenuous to discount the boost that this strategy can give for players with different goals and I hadn't read it anywhere on here.

I'll edit to add that I'm unsure where the cut off in pricier is with my method- is it starting at 20k? 80k? I haven't paid consistent attention to answer that question or kept a spreadsheet to track it- I do enough stats in my real job to want to mess with that in my free time/hobbies


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 27, 2021)

thehikingsociologist said:


> Yea, I wasn't saying that what many of you are doing is wrong, I was just sharing a method that I'm using- that is working consistently regardless of villager personality type (people kept mentioning stubborn villagers) and that people who don't mind the homes being a mess can use. While I understand that the algorithm gives you a chance of getting a photo as long as the item is at least 750, there is an increase in the probability (and I have no idea what that is) when you give more expensive items (the algorithm in the game generates a different reaction and results in a faster increase in friendship level and chance of getting a photo is therefore moved up). I read an article about it way back in December but didn't save it. I know I am new to this forum so I don't have "cred" but I think I would be disingenuous to discount the boost that this strategy can give for players with different goals and I hadn't read it anywhere on here.
> 
> I'll edit to add that I'm unsure where the cut off in pricier is with my method- is it starting at 20k? 80k? I haven't paid consistent attention to answer that question or kept a spreadsheet to track it- I do enough stats in my real job to want to mess with that in my free time/hobbies



It would be interesting to see the article as I have never seen any verified information on a more expensive gift than 750 bells getting any sort of bonus (at least since last summer)

by stubborn villagers people don’t mean that there is actually a difference in the villagers, the just mean they are having bad luck with a certain villager. The chance of obtaining a picture is around 8%  if ‘hand gifting’ and about 2% higher if you use the stacked items with full pockets method that causes them to mail you a return gift. (From what I understand the math is -
Hand gifting = Friendship points / 25 * 0.85 = %
Fruit Stack Trick = Friendship points / 25 = %)  (the ‘fruit stack trick’ is now called the stack trick because as of 1.9 it no longer works with fruit only stackable items where each individual items sells for at least 750)

there’s no cred issue at play, I simply have not seen any information which lists a boost for higher cost gifts. You do get bonus point for a gift of 250-749 bells (sell value not purchase value) and an additional bonus for a gift of 750+

from a cursory search I do see a Nintendo guide which says you get a boost for furniture which costs 10,000 bells or more. After one of the updates last year there was a period where the required gift sell value to receive a photo was a sell value of 2500 (which is an item you can buy for 10,000). This was later changed to 750 (which would be the equivalent of a cost of around 3000 bells). The article I saw was also based on info from Nintendo, who are strangely unreliable on this stuff, it also claims sending mail to your villagers increases friendship, which dataminers determined was not the case)

i don’t think anyone is being disingenuous. I may be proven to be wrong, but if so I am honestly wrong, and I truly don’t have a stake in being right.

Nintendo has tweaked the mechanic several times so far, and so part of the point of this thread is to discover changes to the gifting and friendship mechanic when they do occur.

I just have never seen any data to suggest there is a bump in probability for expensive items. I would be very interested to see the information if it is out there.

I apologize if my tone seemed unwelcoming or unfriendly. I was writing in haste during a break at work. There is an has been a lot of confusion for people over what will and won’t help with getting photos and my intent is to try and simplify the information. But I did not mean to make it seem like you needed to edit your post or not share your experience.

anyway, sorry if I seemed offended etc. I wasn’t, and did not mean to make you feel like you should not contribute.


----------



## Rairu (Apr 27, 2021)

All you have to do is gift a wrapped item worth over 750 bells, if sold at Nooks, to maximize building friendship points and triggering chances to receive photos.

I've recently started to focus on getting framed pictures. I've been playing since August and now have over 80, with most coming in the past few months. I have received 3 in the last 2 days.

It takes me about 3 weeks to get a photo from a new villager. I gift 3 wrapped pumpkins or fossils from the daily grind. Sometimes I give 2x non-native fruit or 4 coconuts wrapped. I always wrap.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

Iron Wall Lamps in wrapped gifts still work for me. I managed to get Judy and Audie's Photos in the beginning of this month.


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 27, 2021)

No reason to continue a clear miscommunication by 2 working people. Edited to delete. Moving on and forward because we should all be trying to get those photos....


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 29, 2021)

can i just move out mira without getting her photo already? cause i need to get her out  *i know that sounds mean... but i was never really too fond of her from the begining*

i'm fine with getting bubbles's, biff's & julian's, cause i somewhat like them :3


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> can i just move out mira without getting her photo? cause i need to get her out  *i know that sounds mean... but i was never really too fond of here from the begining*


Ugh I know what you mean. I've been trying to get Louie's photo and I want him to move out because he's a jock villager and I really don't like Jocks.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 29, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Ugh I know what you mean. I've been trying to get Louie's photo and I want him to move out because he's a jock villager and I really don't like Jocks.



mira did give me a great gift, though... she gave me some fleece pj's ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> mira did give me a great gift, though... she gave me some fleece pj's ^^


Louie gave me a "workout top" I am so fed up of getting clothes its not even funny


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 29, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Louie gave me a "workout top" I am so fed up of getting clothes its not even funny



i think i might start moving her out tomorrow, actually :> for pashmina to come to moonwell, 3 days from then


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 29, 2021)

look!! look!!   



















my best friend gave me her photo  


*yet another one that i'm not moving ^^ *


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> look!! look!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats great! Just today for some strange reason I managed to get Cherry and Raymond's photos in one day. I knew that Iron Wall Lamp Trick always works like a charm. Anyways congrats!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 29, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Wow thats great! Just today for some strange reason I managed to get Cherry and Raymond's photos in one day. I knew that Iron Wall Lamp Trick always works like a charm. Anyways congrats!



thanks ^^


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 29, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i think i might start moving her out tomorrow, actually :> for pashmina to come to moonwell, 3 days from then



I think this totally makes sense. If you are not even that attached to Mira, why keep yourself from getting a villager you do want just so that you can get her picture? (Plus you can always find someone selling it on here if you decide you really do want the photo)





bestfriendsally said:


> look!! look!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so happy you are finally getting photos after all your efforts makes sense that it is from two of your favorite, cause you probably spend the most time seeking them out and interacting with them.

I never get tired of getting a photo from my favorite villagers


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 30, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think this totally makes sense. If you are not even that attached to Mira, why keep yourself from getting a villager you do want just so that you can get her picture? (Plus you can always find someone selling it on here if you decide you really do want the photo)



yeah... & she laughed at me once when i got stung by wasps.... :< that's when i really knew i wanted her out...

but then she sorta made up for me when she gave me my long-wanted fleece pj's, recently :> ... but i still wanted her to leave :>





WaileaNoRei said:


> so happy you are finally getting photos after all your efforts... makes sense that it is from two of your favorite, cause you probably spend the most time seeking them out and interacting with them.
> 
> I never get tired of getting a photo from my favorite villagers



yeah, i'm glad too   *took long enough just to get blanche's photo too ... *

yeah, i did spend alot of time talking to sally :3 minus the 28th when i didn't play :<
& i gave blanche things she likes... that japanese bamboo sphere & the bamboo wall decoration *which i haven't seen her put up yet... i think she likes it, though ^^  *


all that's left is biff, bubbles, julian, jakey, ketchup, marina & poppy's photos ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 30, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think this totally makes sense. If you are not even that attached to Mira, why keep yourself from getting a villager you do want just so that you can get her picture? (Plus you can always find someone selling it on here if you decide you really do want the photo)



i'm getting ready to get pashmina today... if i don't get mira's photo within the next 3/2 days, then i don't mind :3



also.... here i am, picking 10 pumpkins from my patch, forgetting that i have blanche & sally's photos already....


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 2, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think this totally makes sense. If you are not even that attached to Mira, why keep yourself from getting a villager you do want just so that you can get her picture? (Plus you can always find someone selling it on here if you decide you really do want the photo)



mira's leaving today.. & a masqurade mask was the last item that she gave me today :>

even if i didn't get her photo... not that i wanted it probably, i still have the poster of her


----------



## Sarah3 (May 3, 2021)

It definitely takes a while for me to obtain photos, but so worth it once it finally happens!


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 5, 2021)

look!!!


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 5, 2021)

look!!  

today's the day! 


 



 






2 photo's in one night! 


*but i'm not ready to let him go juust yet, though*


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 12, 2021)

look! ^^


----------



## amylsp (May 12, 2021)

I’ve only gotten four photos, but I don’t do anything to try and get them though. All four I got after giving the villager a birthday present either right away or in the mail.


----------



## bam94- (May 12, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> look! ^^
> 
> View attachment 374919 View attachment 374920View attachment 374921


You're having a lot of success with the pumpkins!  How many do you give them each time? Is it a full stack of 10?


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 12, 2021)

bam94- said:


> You're having a lot of success with the pumpkins!  How many do you give them each time? Is it a full stack of 10?



thanks ^^

i used to give them 3 stacks of coconuts... but now i give them a stack of 3 pumpkins :>


----------



## bam94- (May 12, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> thanks ^^
> 
> i used to give them 3 stacks of coconuts... but now i give them a stack of 3 :>


Oh great! I've been giving out a stack of 3 peaches, but I'm gonna change it to pumpkins now! Thanks.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 12, 2021)

bam94- said:


> Oh great! I've been giving out a stack of 3 peaches, but I'm gonna change it to pumpkins now! Thanks. ☺



you're welcome


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

look!


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

2 photos in one night again  



 

 

 



just one to go :>


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 14, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> 2 photos in one night again
> 
> View attachment 375417 View attachment 375418 View attachment 375419 View attachment 375421
> 
> just one to go :>



You are on a roll! Glad your persistence has paid off! 

(Btw, Bubbles is so adorable, even with that…interesting fashion choice)


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> You are on a roll! Glad your persistence has paid off!
> 
> (Btw, Bubbles is so adorable, even with that…interesting fashion choice)



yeah, 1 photo left, being julians.. who i'm moving out... but 2 photos left as a whole, being julian & jakeys :>

yeah, she is :>   i forget who gave her that workout shirt, though ...


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

yay! another one during this night ^^ 



 

 




now it's just julian's photo to go... i know i have pashmina now... & rudy's coming tomorrow... but i'm not working towards those ones, yet... :>


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 14, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> yay! another one during this night ^^
> 
> View attachment 375430 View attachment 375431 View attachment 375432
> 
> ...


Wow dang so much good luck in one night!! I recently restarted about two months ago maybe and still no pictures yet :/


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Wow dang so much good luck in one night!! I recently restarted about two months ago maybe and still no pictures yet :/



i know, right?   

good luck, to you :>


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 14, 2021)

Okay from what I've been testing it probably takes about a week or 2 weeks depending on how the RNG decides when you get the Photo. Like for me I got Apollos Photo on Wednesday after he moved in like 2 weeks ago. There were times where it can take almost a month for a villager to finally give you their photo, but it will depend on how much times you talked to them and how much times you give them gifts that they really like. I do the Iron Wall Lamp wrapped up because no matter what their personality is they will always "love it" there for you have more of a higher chance of getting the photo. 

That is from my experience. It can be different for some people depending on what the RNG is like.


----------



## Lottibell (May 15, 2021)

I got the game for Christmas but it’s just now I’ve obtained my first picture of Axel


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 15, 2021)

Oh man its getting annoying trying to get photos. My villagers keep giving me clothes, furniture, wallpaper, and flooring constantly. I know I said it takes 2 weeks but man I just get annoyed whenever I see those items.


----------



## Moritz (May 15, 2021)

I love trying to get villager photos but I can't say I'm a huge fan of actually getting them.

Trying to get photos is a huge thing for me now and part of the reason I still play.
When I get a photo of a villager I want to keep, it just means less to do in the game.

I'm thinking of moving some of my favourites like kidd and sherb off my island because I have the photos of every single person on my island.

I kinda wish that frames couldn't be customised. That way you could keep trying to get more of their photos for different frames (I know they're all the same by default but if it was random...)


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 21, 2021)

okay.... if i don't get julian's photo tomorrow or so, i'm either giving him away or using moving lobo onto my island within the next 3 days after that...


----------



## Licorice (May 21, 2021)

I just got tex’s photo after almost a month (no tt) of wrapped fruit.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 21, 2021)

I just got Zell's photo on my main island. I don't know if its just the RNG but Francine has been on my island for like 2 weeks and she still won't give me her photo. If she doesn't give me her photo by Monday then I will have to let her go if she is thinking about moving out.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 1, 2021)

look!  finally!   i was just about to give up & move him out...





 

 

 



now, i really am going to move him out & get lobo.. :>


----------

